# A primitive chopstick loom



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

A primitive chopstick loom

I needed to weave a small piece to test an idea for weaving cotton washcloths.

So I threw together a little loom using a craft frame and some chopsticks.

Details on on my new blog "Franco's Fiber Adventure"
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/

I found the answer I wanted and I wanted to share an idea for weaving small pieces without expensive equipment.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm afraid to look! The last time I looked at one of your threads, I got started on a brand new addiction. (Peg loom weaving.)


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow! Bravo!

I went to your blog and did a search for "peg"
http://maplecorners.blogspot.com/search?q=peg

I remember seeing your homemade peg loom which I think is full of character.

The new "fancy" peg loom is awesome!

The capelet you wove made my jaw drop!

Thanks for posting those pictures.

Have a good day!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I too can see a new addiction in my future. Some of those links within both blogs are fantabulous. Hmm I have one "spare" bedroom since the other is now or soon to be my craft room. Do guests really have to have a bedroom when they visit? isn't a tent in the backyard enough? I am thinking I need that other room now


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

All I can say is WOW! I will have to try that this summer.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Franco I was waiting for you to post this here. I saw your post on the small looms site but wanted to wait to see if here. You are one of the most creative men I know.

Annie I agree with Franco that capelet made my jaw drop, it's stunning. So is the peg weaving like finger weaving?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> So is the peg weaving like finger weaving?


Peg weaving is weaving.

Finger weaving more like knitting.

See the thread
Peg Looms and Weaving Sticks (from 1/6/09)
(with mentions of finger weaving)
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=287107

Lots of links to explore.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Franco.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Really cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

That is so cool. I'm having one of my boys make me a frame out of branches to be a loom. I've got to get him moving on that.. lol.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Weaving On A Longer Chopstick Loom

I built another chopstick loom.

See the May 4 entry on my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/

We had a wooden x-frame stand from a clothes hamper. I removed the bag and cut off part of the x-frame stand. I used a couple of pieces to add height to the face of the loom.

The loom frame is about 28 inches long. I warped 48 inches of wool blend sock yarn. I hung it on the loom, over wrapping the 28 loom so I could get the longer length on the small loom. I'm using wooden rulers for shed sticks. The shuttle stick is from a 20 Erica loom which is why it is so long. The comb is a steel tined comb used for grooming angora rabbits but I'm "borrowing" it for this project.

The weave is somewhat uneven, but I hope it will tighten up after I finish it in the washer, no dryer for this wool yarn though.

I'll post another picture when it is finished.

Have a good day!


----------

